# AoBR Drednought to Nurgle Dred.



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Figured I may try my hand at one of these Logs for my current project.

A while back I finished my "Rogues" SM Chapter, (A 'non-loyalist' Chapter, but not chaos!). and decided to have a re-look at my army list. I decided my Dred 'Stompy' just tipped me over 1500 (Now at 1480 without Dred) And here's the Dred in Question:










Nothing fancy I know.

so, with a spare Dred and starting my CSM force "Children Of Bile", A Chapter Recently turned to Chaos (Original name unknown), Who have become Fabius Biles 'Playthings' and subsiquently his own personal army. I decided to start converting 'stompy' to CoB.

So, Half a packet of Milliput later, here's where I am now:

























Any Constructive Critisim and comments are welcome!


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

awsome start on the dread, maybe add some finer detail with greenstuff?

can't wait to see it finished

and have some rep for the start

cheers

edd


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

edd_thereaper said:


> awsome start on the dread, maybe add some finer detail with greenstuff?
> 
> can't wait to see it finished
> 
> ...


Thanks, Im going to do another bit of GS tomorrow to get rid of the SM emblems, once the first bit has dried, Im deliberatly leaving it rough looking to create a kinda "Disease Ridden" look.

I've had a few years working with Claymation, and decided to see if I can transpose the skills.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Nice start, will watch. have a look at Svartmetall's stuff.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers, yeah I really like Svartmetal's work, my GS skills will never be that good! (Maybe cos im using milliputt)

I've decided to kinda go for less of a Death-Guard army, and more of a Nurgle following CSM chapter thats been Fabius Bile "play thing" (Any ideas for names etc would be appreciated!)

But my next step with the Dred is replacing the Central Sarcophogus (sp?), as it still had some SM markings, so I found some olf WFB zombies, and heres where im at so far:


















Camera quality is poor sorry, 
Next step is to GS around the zombie and put a little more detailing to it, Once the modelling is done, im going to take it off its base to paint.

One more request, I'm thinking of doing something with/to one its legs, Any ideas?


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Ooh a Double Post *slaps wrist*

But I've decided on the Chapters name and 'story' (yeah I dont plan, I just do, and work of it later ^^ ):

An Unknown SM Chapter Decides to turn to chaos, and more precisely Fabius Bile. In doing so they become his 'Plaything' for experimentation, and consequently his own personal chapter, re-named the "Children of Bile",

Pre Chaos:









And After Chaos:










The reason i uploaded both paint schemes, is for 2 and the same reasons,

Because this is a new Chapter, they will be 'Mid-Transformation', so some will still have standard SM armour,

And also, im using some old Snap-together SM to help bulk out the army.

If someone spots a Continuity flaw here, please let me know and/or suggest something else, so i can change!

EDIT: Could a BoardMod or someone ReName this topic to "Children Of Bile" or something slightly more Relevant?


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

still more awsome stuff, i like the idea for the background and i just love the zombie coming out the front

cheers

edd


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome stuff, man! The zombie coming out the front is an AWESOME idea.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay, so i've pretty much finished building the Dred (unless someone spots something amiss that I havent)

In an MSN chat with WoRLoKKeD, We discussed 'Bulking up' The CC arm, and also a little more detail, so here he is:


















As you can see, I've bulked up the arm, and added some "Veins" and Cables to the Dred, Also had a 'Trophy' Idea for "Souls absorbed by the CC Weapon":










And my dred has been renamed from 'Stompy' to the name of the Inspiration for him, (Kudos to those who noticed it!)










'Stompy' has been renamed to 'Birkin'


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

haha love where you got the ref from 

well i would shit myself against that


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay, so I finished painting it today, in its new Chapter Colours, Un fortunately inbetween painting and photography, it lost a Finger, and Im fresh-out of superglue:












Close up of the Arm









And the "eye"










And whilst I waited for the Washes to dry, I got the first 2 marines finished, here they are standing with the Dred,


















I thoughted I'd do one who was complete CSM, and one who is a SM "Transforming" to CoB. And the CSM figure has what I'm calling a "Flesh-perator" (see what I did there! ...it'll catch on trust me!)


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

By the power of Greyskull...That is pretty awesome!


----------



## Ordo (Dec 31, 2008)

Holy Shit dude that stuff looks great I can tell you one thing that I will never cross you on the game board lolk:
Ordo


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

Thats one amazing Dread 
+Rep for the conversion


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers guys, I've started working on a Greater Demon now (its going to be pretty damn Greater!) but I managed to finish the First CSM Squad (keep wantin to refer to them as tactical!) Once my camera Works i'll upload those too,


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Like the arm dude looks hella kool


----------



## Bardictraveller (May 11, 2009)

Great miliput job on Birkin 
He looks fearsome for sure. Also like your background story!

Keep up the good work and have some rep.


----------

